# phenom x2 550



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

hi i should have done this ages ago but never bothered but now i feel i can cuz i will be buying a new cpu soon anyway. motherboard is a asus m4a79xtd evo and i have the phenom x2 550 BE. i have it overclocked at 227 x 16.5 = 3.746ghz idle temp is 27c full load 50c thats on stock cooler too =). the most load i give it is when playing a game and the temp gets to 37c. i here AMD say up to 60c is fine. i cant go any higher now without adjusting voltage's, i have tried reading forums on google and cant find a clear cut one that tells me exactly what to adjust in bios can someone plz help me out =).


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

i have tried upping the fsb by 1 and the voltage from 1.35v up to 1.475v in stages but jus that 1 increase makes the system crash as soon as i start ptime 95 :S help plz. 

pc spec

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-032-OC&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1098

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEG-D3-4096R69

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-366-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1481

and the x2 550 BE cpu

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCS-XR5750V10


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried unlocking the the other 2 cores yet?


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

yes but with no joy


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

3.74 is pretty decent on that setup I got mine to 3.71 before it started crashing only other thing I know to do is back the ram down but that usually is not worth doing.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

As I have the same processor and have reached 3.98Ghz respectively I will gladly help you try to get your clock up. Your best bet is to lower your RAM speed to get a higher FSB. So in your Bios lower your RAM speed to 1066 or 1333 which every your prefer, and fell free to tighten up those timings for your new RAM speed. Then lets up the voltage to 1.425 and see if we can lower the multiplier and up the FSB.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would recommend that you have a after market cooler but your can reach 4Ghz safely with a stock cooler because AMD's run considerably cooler than Intel chips. Let me know if you would like to get one because I have a few that are awesome and cheap for the 550. I have 3 builds with this CPU so I know what it likes.


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

right thanks for the reply and sorry for me taking so long to reply. im still having no joy. i dont know how to tighten my memory timings :S and in bios memory speed isnt 1066 and 1333 its numbers close to that like 1127 and 1425 or sumat :S.

i set fsb and multiplier so it was slightly higher like 3.8, i put the cpu voltage to 1.425 still wudnt boot.

had a read around about setting the cpu/nb voltage set it at 1.35 still wont boot :S im confused.

do any of these need changing: cpu/nb volts, cpu/nb freq, cpu/vdda volts and nb volts.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You might have a chip that just is not stable at 4Ghz, it happens but we can try a bunch of different things. Ok first lets put everything back at default, then find you memory settings and put them at 1066 after which I will tell you how to lower your timings.


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

ok everything is default


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Did you get your Memory set to 1066 speed or 1333?


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

1333 =)


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

can change if 1066 is better


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well the speed will come back up when you start to OC your CPU.


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

so... how do i go about that


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

First start out with a 1.4 Voltage and up your multiplier till you hit 3.8Ghz and see if it is stable.


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

i thought we were tightening the timings on my memory first? but no it isnt stable as soon as i go over about 3.75 so it was 200 x 18.5 was the limit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If anything you would loosen the timings(higher numbers)


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok lower the multiplier to about 16.5 and raise the FSB up by 5 until you hit a desired and stable result.


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

220 x 16.5 is stable


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You should be able to hit 220 x 17 or 225 x 16.5.


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

ok yep 225 x 16.5 is stable 227 x 16.5 isnt


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

This is with a 1.4 Voltage right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's right around where I hit the wall on this motherboard, the earlier Bios fared better but had issues with AHCI mode.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah and most likely he has and early batch chip, before the changed the engineering on the newer ones.


----------

